
The Third Era of Computing - duck
http://www.wirfs-brock.com/allen/posts/74
======
Isamu
What is up with that graph?

The vertical scale is - what? "something like overall impacting of computing
upon average individuals but can also be seen as an abstraction of other
relevant factors such as economic impact."

Are the World Wide Web and cellphones claimed to be transitional technologies?
Are their timespans shown to end in 2008?

And the big caption - how are dynamic languages at all related to this pseudo-
trend? They would appear to be completely orthogonal. This is unexplained.

